# M10 Mtbk



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Just posted this to the photo thread but I'm having trouble accessing it now, so I'll give this build its own post. No ride reports yet... we still have snow drifts four feet high in Chicago.

This is replacing my CX1 for the upcoming race season. I'm also planning on a week of training in and around Asheville, NC. The CX1 was a dream to race - especially in the criterium-heavy Midwest. I'll be interested to learn if there are discernable differences between the two framesets - the build specs are nearly identical to my CX1, with the exception of the black-label wheels. 

Specs:
52s M10 MTBK from Kozy's Cyclery in Chicago (http://www.kozy.com)
SRAM Force
SRAM Red Cassette, BB and Chain, Gore Cables
K-Edge Chainwatcher
Selle SLR Kit Carbonio Flow, '11 version
Easton EC90 SLX bars and 110 Easton EA90 stem 
Easton EA90 SLX wheels, EC90 Aero wheels and Team 88mm Prototypes
Lizard Skins 1.8 Tape
Dura Ace Carbon Pedals


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Few more*

Additional Pics


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Me likey lots. Enjoy the ride as soon as it warms up.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

I've already commented the black stealth missile look...........however I LOVE the lighter wheeled, totally mountain or crit version  

feedback on the easton wheels please..........:thumbsup:


----------

